# "small" Sinn - options for people with small wrists



## lastflowers

Hey guys, I have newly become interested in Sinn, which means I don't know much about this brand other than that I would like my next (non dressy) watch to be a Sinn. I have a small wrist (14 cm/ 5'5), and was wondering if there are other models with <40 mm diameter that I don't know about, other than:

- U200
- 356
- 256 

I am not considering 556 as it looks a bit too business casual for me, similar to the other watches I own; I am looking for something a bit sportier or outdoors-y (either with a rotating bezel or chrono). 

Thanks!


----------



## bruno47

I don't know about models that are smaller than 40 mm but I've had the 856 UTC and it felt smaller than 40 mm. I think you could pull that one off. My wrists are 6.5


----------



## Numerika

Two models comes to mind, the popular 556 or 556A, and 356. The latter is a chrono and relatively thick.


----------



## cle_steve

I have a smaller wrist and 356 is a great fit both width and height. Case size is about the same as 556.


----------



## BenwayFi

Go for 356. Guinand has also (very similar to Sinn watches, Helmut Sinn worked for the company) a wide variety of 38,5mm chronos, maybe you should check them out. This one for example is a steal for the price. 
https://www.guinand-uhren.de/series-21/serie-21.html


----------



## 4hour

*Re: "small" Sinn - options for people with small wrists*

Sinn T2 / T2b. Yes, bigger than 40mm. But check the lug to lug (the mm from six to twelve) distance if you want a watch wich wears nice. Every watch under 50mm lug to lug will be fine. And you'll find this info mostly on the forums.
The T2b is 48mm lug to lug.


----------



## elliswyatt

*Re: "small" Sinn - options for people with small wrists*

The U200 is a very sporty, attractive watch and very robust in construction. As long as you don't mind the relatively thick case (it's like having a little hockey puck on your wrist, not necessarily a bad thing).


----------



## lastflowers

*Re: "small" Sinn - options for people with small wrists*

Thanks guys for the feedback, a little hockey puck sounds cute.. hehe. The price is not that cute though, alas. 

556 looks nice, but i can't justify having another casual dressy watch, not sure if I can pull this off as a sports watch (looking for something tough that I can be a bit rough with).


----------



## fbones24

gdogmaster said:


> Personally - I think the 104 wears smaller than 41mm.


The 104 would be perfect and tick all the boxes for him (and me) but that shiny, sparkly case is not what I want in a Sinn watch.


----------



## heebs

fbones24 said:


> The 104 would be perfect and tick all the boxes for him (and me) but that shiny, sparkly case is not what I want in a Sinn watch.


Have it bead blasted. Or brushed.

Or check out the EZM-3 (or the F variant). Same case but factory bead blasted. My fave watch and it wears very nicely on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Lighthouse

*Re: "small" Sinn - options for people with small wrists*

Sinn 244 Titan 36mm, Sinn 8826 Titan 36mm. They can no longer be bought new, but with a little luck they can be found.


----------



## Jax

*Re: "small" Sinn - options for people with small wrists*

I have a 756 and it's 40mm, so it works well on my 6.75" wrists. Nice looking Chronograph too. I'll try to post a photo later today.


----------



## semiotech

What do your other watches look like on wrist?

From some of the other replies, it seems we're having trouble imagining a 5.5" wrist.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stelyos

my personal favorite

sinn 6000


----------



## Kikemon

*Re: "small" Sinn - options for people with small wrists*



elliswyatt said:


> The U200 is a very sporty, attractive watch and very robust in construction. As long as you don't mind the relatively thick case (it's like having a little hockey puck on your wrist, not necessarily a bad thing).


Agree 100%. I can't think of enough good things to say about it. Solid chunk of steel - a great tool watch that doesn't look silly on my skinny wrists. Definitely my favorite by far.


----------



## Kikemon

*Re: "small" Sinn - options for people with small wrists*

P.S. Keep an eye out for a used one. They take a big hit in depreciation.


----------



## sndauva

356sa with display back is the way to go.


----------



## MG58

*Re: "small" Sinn - options for people with small wrists*



4hour said:


> Sinn T2 / T2b. Yes, bigger than 40mm. But check the lug to lug (the mm from six to twelve) distance if you want a watch wich wears nice. Every watch under 50mm lug to lug will be fine. And you'll find this info mostly on the forums.
> The T2b is 48mm lug to lug.


As a T2 owner, I agree w/ 4hours recommendation above.


----------



## gdogmaster

*Re: "small" Sinn - options for people with small wrists*

I think the 104 wears pretty small on the wrist, and can send out for a bead blast if you don't like the shine!


----------



## DrGonzo

*Re: "small" Sinn - options for people with small wrists*

What about EZM 3F (which comes in at 41 x 11.7 x 47.5)? Although it's a pilot's watch, I'm vaguely wondering if it might be a less expensive alternative to a T2 for swimming/snorkeling. Plus the crown being on the left could help a bit in terms of comfort.


----------



## Waser

356 is a great smaller option IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aldehyde

I have quite small wrists and the 556a sizing fits well - I think it would be OK even on a 5.5" wrist.


----------



## Puckbw11

I disagree on the 104. The lug to lug is small, but look at all the pictures online. The bezel shape and the use of 20mm lug width really accentuates the size of the 41.5mm case. I like its relative slimness but I also think it can overpower smaller wrists. IMHO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sndauva

My 356sa on 6.5 wrist
View attachment 7169154


----------



## lastflowers

semiotech said:


> What do your other watches look like on wrist?
> 
> From some of the other replies, it seems we're having trouble imagining a 5.5" wrist.


Thanks guys for all the recommendations, and here is how a 5.5" wrist looks like on a 35 mm Tangente, 38 mm Max Bill, and 37.5mm Ludwig. I guess the lugs make a big difference, as I can manage the max bill but not the ludwig which actually has a slightly smaller diameter.

A few days ago I had the chance to try out a Sinn 356 in store and it looked a bit like how the Ludwig looks on my wrist, I was too self conscious to take a photo in the store but I think it's really my limit. So if I ever get a Sinn it will probably be a 356 or anything in the 38.5 mm range.. I am really liking the 256 and maybe the bezel even makes the watch look smaller (perhaps..? have yet to see this in person), and 244 is an option too.. if I can ever find these. I didn't get a chance to try 103 or 104, but I am guessing they are too big for me.

p.s. sndauva, I couldn't open your attachment for some reason, not sure if it's just me


----------



## semiotech

It's important to look at lug to lug length as well. The max bill with shorter lugs looks good on you. 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## lastflowers

I am now more or less determined to get a 256.. and was wondering if anyone knows its lug to lug length? I don't suppose there is anyone here with a small wrist who happens to own the 256 and has a wrist shot..


----------



## semiotech

Great choice. I almost got one myself. 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## jwso

How much bigger does the 103 appear compared to 356? From what I measured from the printed Sinn catalogue's 1:1 pictures, the dial is the exact same size on both. The only difference is that 103's bezel adds 2.5mm to the diameter.


----------



## Waser

jwso said:


> How much bigger does the 103 appear compared to 356? From what I measured from the printed Sinn catalogue's 1:1 pictures, the dial is the exact same size on both. The only difference is that 103's bezel adds 2.5mm to the diameter.


103 definitely bigger than the 356 on the wrist due to the wider lugs and bezel width. But I wouldn't say the 103 is a big watch. I think unless you have a 6.5inch wrist or smaller you could wear either. Smaller than that, the 356 may be preferable. If your wrist is bigger than 7.5 inches you'll probably prefer the 103.

I have a 6.75inch wrist and the 103 gets my vote. Had the 356 but sold it to make way for the 103.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwso

Waser said:


> 103 definitely bigger than the 356 on the wrist due to the wider lugs and bezel width. But I wouldn't say the 103 is a big watch. I think unless you have a 6.5inch wrist or smaller you could wear either. Smaller than that, the 356 may be preferable. If your wrist is bigger than 7.5 inches you'll probably prefer the 103.
> 
> I have a 6.75inch wrist and the 103 gets my vote. Had the 356 but sold it to make way for the 103.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your input. I hugely prefer the 103 over 356. I have a 6.3" wrist myself, right now I'm wearing a 41mm (46mm lug-to-lug) Orient dress watch and it's _just barely _within good taste. Although IIRC not too long ago someone posted a pic of their 103 St on a 6.2" wrist and it looked just fine.

Now, I don't have the opportunity to try a 103 St on where I live. Though there is a 42mm Speedmaster Pro I could try on, I guess it would give an ok-ish picture? It does have a thinner bezel.


----------



## Waser

jwso said:


> Thanks for your input. I hugely prefer the 103 over 356. I have a 6.3" wrist myself, right now I'm wearing a 41mm (46mm lug-to-lug) Orient dress watch and it's _just barely _within good taste. Although IIRC not too long ago someone posted a pic of their 103 St on a 6.2" wrist and it looked just fine.
> 
> Now, I don't have the opportunity to try a 103 St on where I live. Though there is a 42mm Speedmaster Pro I could try on, I guess it would give an ok-ish picture? It does have a thinner bezel.


Size is really a matter of personal taste in the end. I'm quite happy wearing anything from a 34mm Air King to around 42mm as my personal limit. The 356 has more wrist presence than you'd think due to the raised acrylic. I've had Speedys and I think they are similar in size to the 103 so trying one would give you a fair idea. If you are comfortable with a Speedy Pro I think you'd be happy with the 103.

Size apart they are very different watches due to their finish. The high polished case on the 103 is a total contrast to the military like matte finish to the 356. That should probably be a key factor in choosing too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhtjr

I have a flat 6.5 wrist, and I wear a 104 with no problem. It's definitely got wrist presence, but it's just fine for its style. I've considered getting a 103 acrylic or a 356 when I get passing moods for a chronograph. Even the 42mm Omega Speedmaster moonwatch fits me fine (which did surprise me), as it wears more like a 40-41 because they count the crown guards in the measurement. I really love the copper dial 356, but I'm a little bugged by the word "FLIEGER" displayed so prominently (yeah, I know I'm nitpicking). So if I were to get a chronograph, it would likely be the 103 acrylic, which might render my 104 a bit superfluous. Love the Speedie, but it's too expensive for me.

EDIT: Sorry OP, I forgot you have a 5.5 wrist, which of course takes the 103 and the Speedie out of the picture. But I think you could pull off a 356. But I must say, I wasn't familiar with the 256, and I think it's a fantastic looking watch.


----------



## Swarf

Stelyos said:


> my personal favorite
> 
> sinn 6000


I'm EAGERLY awaiting a Sinn 6000, 38.5mm case diameter, which should arrive today. At 6.5" my wrist is a bit larger than the OP, I think it will fit fine but the thin bezel will make it appear large.


----------



## lastflowers

Update: I got my 256 today! I think this is the perfect Sinn for me, me with a tiny wrist who also wanted a chrono and a rotating bezel. It might still be a bit too big for me but I think I can get away with it (or I tell myself that), will try to post a wrist shot once I figure out how to remove the links on this bracelet.. Does anyone know if it's possible to remove the links without any tools?


----------



## semiotech

Wrist shot! 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## lastflowers

Had a bit of an issue getting the steel bracelet adjusted to my size.. a local watchmaker couldn't remove the screws, then his partner worked on it the next day and finally got three links removed. 
It's probably a little too big for my wrist but.. it's the best I can do


----------



## CFK-OB

Looks good on you. And what a beautiful watch too. Congrats.


----------



## semiotech

Looks great. Congratulations! 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## migganimon

Don't write off the 556! I wouldn't paint it into the business casual box, it's seriously the toughest watch I own. Bomb proof case, shockproof movement, anti-magnetic, 200m water resistance. The only weakness is the AR coating (it comes off eventually, but then you can just remove it). If I had to take one of my watches into the apocalypse it would probably be my 556.


----------



## m_arccos

EZM-3. 40mm by 13mm, but the thickness is nicely hidden on the wrist by tucking some of it under a concave section. It makes the watch wear like it's thinner. My favourite sinn!


----------



## WatchHoliday

I have a small wrist and two pair of 356 

They look good on me.


----------



## heebs

Late with the info but for reference, I have a 6.5" wrist and wear both an EZM-3 and a 144 GMT. Both are a great size with the 144 having a notably short lug to lug measurement at 44mm. 

I also had a 656 before and now have a Kazimon Eins (similar/same dimensions) and think a 556 is a very attractive option too.


----------



## jwso

How much bigger would you folks say the 356 feels and looks like compared to 556? The difference in case thickness is a whopping 4.5mm.


----------



## Salvo

great watch, makes your wrist more masculine 


lastflowers said:


> Had a bit of an issue getting the steel bracelet adjusted to my size.. a local watchmaker couldn't remove the screws, then his partner worked on it the next day and finally got three links removed.
> It's probably a little too big for my wrist but.. it's the best I can do


----------



## paranoidroid

Anyone with a small wrist with a Sinn 140? Curious how it wears..


----------



## wedgehammer

I have 6.75" wrist and I am fine with the Sinn 142 / 156 / 757, all 43mm or bigger... But then again, I am used to wearing bigger watches like the 48mm or 50mm Seiko Tunas in the past

The Sinn 144 is a more manageable 40mm / 40.5mm


----------



## heebs

paranoidroid said:


> Anyone with a small wrist with a Sinn 140? Curious how it wears..





wedgehammer said:


> I have 6.75" wrist and I am fine with the Sinn 142 / 156 / 757, all 43mm or bigger... But then again, I am used to wearing bigger watches like the 48mm or 50mm Seiko Tunas in the past
> 
> The Sinn 144 is a more manageable 40mm / 40.5mm


6.5" here and I have a 144 on a bracelet and until recently also had a 142 on the (much) older NSA bracelet and sometimes on a NATO.

The 142 wears taller than the 144 because of the case profile but both have a very short lug to lug that they are both great for a smaller wrist. For the record, I gravitate more to the 38-40mm case sizes and won't go any longer than 50mm lug to lug.


----------



## Robertus

Salvo said:


> great watch, makes your wrist more masculine


You may find the 256 Tachy that having a steel bezel makes it look smaller. BTW I'm perfectly fine with the 103 St plexy on my 6.75" wrist. Used to have 356 too, both black and copper dial and both was fine too.


----------



## paranoidroid

***** said:


> 6.5" here and I have a 144 on a bracelet and until recently also had a 142 on the (much) older NSA bracelet and sometimes on a NATO.
> 
> The 142 wears taller than the 144 because of the case profile but both have a very short lug to lug that they are both great for a smaller wrist. For the record, I gravitate more to the 38-40mm case sizes and won't go any longer than 50mm lug to lug.


Thanks! Good info. My plan is to get the 140 sometime soon..


----------

